# Am I missing something?



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

*Archery Only:* October 2-November 5, 2010. No permit required to hunt antlerless deer unless MLD permits have been issued for the property.

That's what the tpwd website says.

Does this mean I don't have to tag my does during bow season and can save those tags for gun season?

Yes, I'm serious about this question.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

What county? 
This usually follows in the TPWD handbook-
"*Bag Limit:* 4 deer, no more than 2 bucks, and no more than 2 antlerless, all seasons combined.
*General Season*: November 6, 2010-January 2, 2011. Antlerless deer may be taken by antlerless MLD permit or LAMPS permit only. "
I understand it to mean
MLD=all does must be tagged with MLD tags and only the # of doe tags issued through MLD can be used.
No MLD=you must use your personal tag and can only shoot does during archery season.

So the answer is NO. All deer require a tag.


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

TX CHICKEN said:


> What county?
> This usually follows in the TPWD handbook-
> "*Bag Limit:* 4 deer, no more than 2 bucks, and no more than 2 antlerless, all seasons combined.
> *General Season*: November 6, 2010-January 2, 2011. Antlerless deer may be taken by antlerless MLD permit or LAMPS permit only. "
> ...


I'm talking about Bandera County

here is the full TPWD section on Bandera County

*White-tailed Deer*


*Archery Only:* October 2-November 5, 2010. No permit required to hunt antlerless deer unless MLD permits have been issued for the property.
*Bag Limit:* 5 deer, no more than 2 bucks, all seasons combined. *General Season*: November 6, 2010-January 2, 2011.
*Special Late General Season:* January 3-16, 2011 (antlerless and spike buck deer only).
*Special Youth-Only Season:* Early open season: October 30-31, 2010. Late open season: January 3-16, 2011. 
Bag limits, provision for the take of antlerless deer, and special requirements of the county, shall be as specified for the first 2 days of the general open season.
Licensed hunters 16 years of age or younger may hunt deer by any lawful means during this season.


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

Reading it again, it looks like the full bag limit is 5 deer, so that would take all of the tags.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Any deer shot in the state of Texas requires either a Tag(from your liscense) or a MLD or LAMPS permit. You must tag your deer. Wardens don't play, I would hate for you to get a ticket.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Called about this last year, spurgersalty is right on the money. All deer have to be tagged. This said, during archery season only, you can harvest a doe in most counties with out having to have the MLD or LAMPS deal going on that particular property.

Best way to know for sure is call about the particular county.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=52015


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Years ago some counties you had to have a Doe Permit to take a doe. This was along with the tag from your license. The permit was issued by the state to the land owners. All deer require a tag from your license to be attached to the them


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

JDawgog said:


> I'm talking about Bandera County
> 
> here is the full TPWD section on Bandera County
> 
> ...


You have to tag all deer killed unless you have MLD Permits where they are used in place of a tag.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thinking you will have to use tags on Lisc during Archery season, during gen season 1 person can use ALL the permits given for the property no matter how many...WW


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

From a Game Warden: you can use all the tags(check county listings) on your liscene for does. and when you have no more if the particular property you hunt on has MLD or LAMPS permits, you can shoot those also(after I think, didn't ask this particular question) the doe season closes.Personally I think its all too confusing. So I only hunt Type II land where they only allow 2 does during archery only season and one buck season long. sounds like it sux, but its the hardway(no baiting and boat access only) and its MY WAY. Least I don't have the headache of those permits and tags or a combination thereof.:biggrin:

Yall do your self a favor and read the outdoor annual cover to cover as far as rules and regs for both fishing or hunting. You'd be suprised at what you've been doing wrong(illegal). Unknowingly of course, not calling anyone out.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Most counties don't allow doe killing without permit during regular season, that sentence allows Bow hunters to kill does during bow season using the doe tag off you license with out special permit.. That is unless you have applied for special permits then you have to burn one of them on your doe. It really applies to doe restricted counties but the wording is on every county.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

what if your county [my county san augustine] has a doe season that does not start until gun season nov-6. does this tell me i can't kill does during bow season.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yes, unless you are under management conditions. You would know if you are, who ever you lease from will or would have put it in the rules. You would know, this before you payed the lease. I'm under MDL so I will need to use a doe tag from our Biologist for the tag.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

silentkilla said:


> what if your county [my county san augustine] has a doe season that does not start until gun season nov-6. does this tell me i can't kill does during bow season.


check you county, you can bow hunt them as stated below.


*Archery Only:* October 2-November 5, 2010. No permit required to hunt antlerless deer unless MLD permits have been issued for the property.
*Bag Limit:* 4 deer, no more than 2 bucks, and no more than 2 antlerless, all seasons combined.
*General Season*: November 6, 2010-January 2, 2011.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Most counties don't allow doe killing without permit during regular season, that sentence allows Bow hunters to kill does during bow season using the doe tag off you license with out special permit.. That is unless you have applied for special permits then you have to burn one of them on your doe. It really applies to doe restricted counties but the wording is on every county.


Most counties DO allow does to be taken even in the National Forest, mite be just a cpl of days, but most do allow it now. We manage both type properties that are next to each other, one ends the 28th of Nov and the other is by permit only which makes it kinda nice...WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

BH is correct... If I have 15 mld permits to shoot does... I can shoot all 15 and use the mld as the tag...no mater what season it is...Walker



bountyhunter said:


> You have to tag all deer killed unless you have MLD Permits where they are used in place of a tag.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> check you county, you can bow hunt them as stated below.
> 
> 
> *Archery Only:* October 2-November 5, 2010. No permit required to hunt antlerless deer unless MLD permits have been issued for the property.
> ...


it's worded different in the hand book, after reading your post i went on their web site and it's says it just as you did. good deal, i'll be hunting deer & hogs come opening day.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Most counties DO allow does to be taken even in the National Forest, mite be just a cpl of days, but most do allow it now. We manage both type properties that are next to each other, one ends the 28th of Nov and the other is by permit only which makes it kinda nice...WW


Yea that how I know, I hunted Leon county for years and it was a no Doe county for years no matter what for the non MLD Ranches. When we were first introduce to this rule we could only kill 2 does during bow season with a bow, come November it was 2 bucks only. That was the change in the wording / regulations for deer season.


----------

